
Ask HN: Anyone had WFH taken away? - SlightRespect
My company bought each team member dual monitors and told us to work from home 3 days a week.  It was awesome, everyone loved it.<p>The team is pretty mature and high functioning.  Our business stake holders could tell no discernible difference whether we work from home or not.<p>My boss made a knee jerk, fear based decision and revoked WFH on a whim, effective immediately.  My team of 8 people are shell shocked.  I personally am disgusted.<p>Anyone ever had WFH revoked?  How did it go for you?
======
pythonovice
So find a new job and quit. Your skills are in high demand right now.

------
chrisbennet
A friend had it happen when his manager changed and he didn’t have WFH in
writing. He left soon after.

